

Open Source Sleep Tracking – BodyEcho - hatmaker
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/btverskoy/bodyecho-reclaim-your-sleep-with-serious-sleep-tra

======
gwern
One question they need to be asking themselves is why they will succeed when
Zeo failed, with a more direct measure of sleep than their heart rate.

